# Come Vivian Mayer



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2020)

L'incredibile storia di Vivian Maier, «la fotografa ritrovata» - VanityFair.it
					

Sotto i panni grigi di un donnone alto  e non particolarmente aggraziato, che ha passato la vita a fare la tata in benestanti famiglie americane, si nasconde uno dei  talenti più sorprendenti della street-photography del Novecento. Scoperto per caso




					www.vanityfair.it
				



Non voglio parlare di fotografia, ma nemmeno di letteratura...
Avete mai pensato di scrivere?
Leggendo “il vincente“ ho pensato a quanto lui stia narrandosi una possibile avventura, un amore, una vita alternativa che noi vediamo bene che è irrealizzabile.
Però tutti abbiamo desideri, aspirazioni, sogni, fantasie, avete mai pensato di narrarle?
Se si prende in mano la penna o si comincia a digitare con l’idea di scrivere un’opera pubblicabile, non solo ci si sete inadeguati, ma si pensa che bisognerebbe cambiare troppe cose per non mettere particolari segreti o rendere riconoscibili gli altri.
Invece scrivere ho scoperto recentemente che è un atto molto liberatorio e che serve anche a vedere a una distanza leggibile, per miopi e presbiti della propria vita, certi vissuti con nitidezza.
Del resto tutti coloro che scrivono qui lo fanno.

Ah cosa c’entra Vivian Mayer? Beh anche lei cercava di mettere a fuoco la sua vita e il suo contesto, senza l’ambizione di essere capita. Anche se poi oggi ci sembra straordinaria.


----------



## Vera (12 Agosto 2020)

Io scrivo molto. L'ho sempre fatto. 
Quando sono arrabbiata, triste o pensierosa mi metto a riordinare i cassetti, a pulire il frigo, a danzare fino allo sfinimento. E scrivo.
Mi capita di farlo anche su un tovagliolo di carta, al bar.
Sento proprio il bisogno di mettere nero su bianco i miei pensieri. Qualche volta sono andata a rileggerli, a distanza di tempo. Mi piace perdermi per poi ritrovarmi, magari diversa o sempre la stessa.
È una cosa mia, non li ho mai mostrati a nessuno.
Due, tre volte ho scritto qualcosa qui, sul forum. È stata, per me, una grande prova. Volevo vedere che effetto mi avrebbe fatto sapendo che qualcuno avrebbe letto i miei pensieri. 
È stato difficile, nonostante voi non mi conosciate, ma allo stesso tempo, oserei dire, piacevole.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Io scrivo molto. L'ho sempre fatto.
> Quando sono arrabbiata, triste o pensierosa mi metto a riordinare i cassetti, a pulire il frigo, a danzare fino allo sfinimento. E scrivo.
> Mi capita di farlo anche su un tovagliolo di carta, al bar.
> Sento proprio il bisogno di mettere nero su bianco i miei pensieri. Qualche volta sono andata a rileggerli, a distanza di tempo. Mi piace perdermi per poi ritrovarmi, magari diversa o sempre la stessa.
> ...


Infatti penso che sia una cosa importante, ma non diffusa o quanto meno non rivelata.
Molti anni fa qui si era costruita una storia collettiva. Ma non avevo partecipato, mi sembrava fastidioso il fatto di dover continuare qualcosa iniziato da altri e vedere poi continuare la mia parte.


----------



## Marjanna (12 Agosto 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Io scrivo molto. L'ho sempre fatto.
> Quando sono arrabbiata, triste o pensierosa mi metto a riordinare i cassetti, a pulire il frigo, a danzare fino allo sfinimento. E scrivo.
> Mi capita di farlo anche su un tovagliolo di carta, al bar.
> Sento proprio il bisogno di mettere nero su bianco i miei pensieri. Qualche volta sono andata a rileggerli, a distanza di tempo. Mi piace perdermi per poi ritrovarmi, magari diversa o sempre la stessa.


Bellissimo! 
Per quel poco che ho letto a me piace il tuo modo di scrivere.
Anche in quello che hai appena scritto, riesci a far vedere, a portare in una visione diversa dalla propria.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Bellissimo!
> Per quel poco che ho letto a me piace il tuo modo di scrivere.
> Anche in quello che hai appena scritto, riesci a far vedere, a portare in una visione diversa dalla propria.


Però vedi che tu sei passata a un giudizio estetico?
È il giudizio estetico, quasi sempre autocritico, che porta a non scrivere e ci priva di comprendere qual è la nostra narrazione.


----------



## Martes (12 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È  il giudizio estetico, quasi sempre autocritico, che porta a non scrivere e ci priva di comprendere qual è la nostra narrazione.


E pure l'ambiente, nonché il proprio io messo alla berlina e snaturato per questioni di pubblico. 
Da ragazza scrivevo per passione, per rifugiarmi in un mondo tutto mio e per scavare dentro di me attraverso situazioni immaginarie, ma ho perso del tutto l'interesse e la motivazione a farlo quando, "scoperta" tramite un parente da un editore locale, mi è stata proposta la cosa a livello "professionale" (si fa per dire, data la fama e le potenzialità della casa editrice). Non era più "terapeutico" e non era più una cosa mia.
Oltre che l'ambiente era un puttanaio non indifferente e un ricettacolo di invidie degne di miglior causa


----------



## Marjanna (12 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però vedi che tu sei passata a un giudizio estetico?
> È il giudizio estetico, quasi sempre autocritico, che porta a non scrivere e ci priva di comprendere qual è la nostra narrazione.


Bè mi sono limitata a questo perchè non sono un editore. Diciamo che ci ho visto una fotografia, e le foto che amo mi trasmettono anche una narrazione. 
Questa non è una fotografia per te, ad esempio?
_Sotto il cappello di paglia
il cui intreccio filtrava il sole
sulla tua fronte
gettavano sguardi occhi scuri
come more selvatiche
infantilmente penetranti
silenziosamente volevi proteggere
la scura pioggia di lentiggini
del tuo viso
ma talvolta dimenticavi te stessa
e ridevi._
Harry Martinson

Non ho capito il resto che scrivi. Comprendere qual'è la nostra narrazione?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Bè mi sono limitata a questo perchè non sono un editore. Diciamo che ci ho visto una fotografia, e le foto che amo mi trasmettono anche una narrazione.
> Questa non è una fotografia per te, ad esempio?
> _Sotto il cappello di paglia
> il cui intreccio filtrava il sole
> ...


Vedo che non mi sono spiegata.
Infatti non parlavo assolutamente di bello scrivere, anzi ritengo che la possibilità della lettura di altri e ancor più veder balenare la possibilità di pubblicare tolgono la spontaneità di narrarsi.
Cosa intendo?
Intendo che i personaggi o la vicenda rappresentano come ci vediamo o come ci vorremmo vedere più di quanto quando crediamo di raccontare i fatti


----------



## Martes (12 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> non parlavo assolutamente di bello scrivere, anzi ritengo la possibilità della lettura di altri e ancor più veder balenare la possibilità di pubblicare tolgono la spontaneità di narrarsi.


Condivido al 100%.
Per me è stato esattamente così


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Condivido al 100%.
> Per me è stato esattamente così


Però si può fare in due modi. Uno è scrivere in terza persona, come se si fosse il narratore/spettatore, un altro è rovesciare i ruoli e, se donna, raccontarsi come uomo o raccontare il punto di vista dell’altro e viceversa.


----------



## Martes (12 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però si può fare in due modi. Uno è scrivere in terza persona, come se si fosse il narratore/spettatore, un altro è rovesciare i ruoli e, se donna, raccontarsi come uomo o raccontare il punto di vista dell’altro e viceversa.


Ma sai, se cambia il fine, se la cosa non è più tua, può scemare l'interesse per la narrazione quali che siano i modi. Almeno per me è stato così. E non narravo in prima persona. Ma probabilmente per chi ha meno problemi verso l'esterno (io ammetto di averne parecchi) quelle da te proposte possono essere opzioni valide


----------



## Marjanna (12 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedo che non mi sono spiegata.
> Infatti non parlavo assolutamente di bello scrivere, anzi ritengo che la possibilità della lettura di altri e ancor più veder balenare la possibilità di pubblicare tolgono la spontaneità di narrarsi.
> Cosa intendo?
> Intendo che i personaggi o la vicenda rappresentano come ci vediamo o come ci vorremmo vedere più di quanto quando crediamo di raccontare i fatti


Continuo a non capire. Mi hai detto che ho dato un giudizio estetico.
Se preferisci potevo scrivere "arriva". Se non era così neppure commentavo.

Io non so inventare personaggi, ammiro chi scrive e riesce ad inventare personaggi (non è mai totale invenzione), metterli in relazione tra loro e creare una trama. Per rispondere alla tua domanda:  tutti abbiamo desideri, aspirazioni, sogni, fantasie, avete mai pensato di narrarle?  No. Non riesco a scrivere l'astratto.


----------



## spleen (12 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'incredibile storia di Vivian Maier, «la fotografa ritrovata» - VanityFair.it
> 
> 
> Sotto i panni grigi di un donnone alto  e non particolarmente aggraziato, che ha passato la vita a fare la tata in benestanti famiglie americane, si nasconde uno dei  talenti più sorprendenti della street-photography del Novecento. Scoperto per caso
> ...


Ho sempre pensato sia più importante leggere cercando di capire, che non scrivere.
Ho sempre pensato ci debbano essere delle motivazioni, delle forti motivazioni, sia per scrivere, sia per fotografare ed è per questo che per molti anni ho fatto foto, perchè sentivo l'esigenza inderogabile di fissare qualcosa della mia vita. Poi queste motivazioni sono venute meno, si sono assopite, e non ho più ripreso in mano la fotocamera, perchè non ho niente da dire, per ora.
La domanda cruciale è sempre il perchè si fanno queste cose. Per se stessi o per essere riconosciuti dagli altri? E cosa significa in sostanza farlo per se stessi?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Ma sai, se cambia il fine, se la cosa non è più tua, può scemare l'interesse per la narrazione quali che siano i modi. Almeno per me è stato così. E non narravo in prima persona. Ma probabilmente per chi ha meno problemi verso l'esterno (io ammetto di averne parecchi) quelle da te proposte possono essere opzioni valide


Mi ha sorpreso quanto è stato divertente e quanta libertà ho trovato



Marjanna ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire. Mi hai detto che ho dato un giudizio estetico.
> Se preferisci potevo scrivere "arriva". Se non era così neppure commentavo.
> 
> Io non so inventare personaggi, ammiro chi scrive e riesce ad inventare personaggi (non è mai totale invenzione), metterli in relazione tra loro e creare una trama. Per rispondere alla tua domanda:  tutti abbiamo desideri, aspirazioni, sogni, fantasie, avete mai pensato di narrarle?  No. Non riesco a scrivere l'astratto.


Scrivi benissimo e molto pensando al reale.
Basterebbe che lo facessi cambiando la voce narrante per trovare una via espressiva.
Arriva o non arriva, così come la qualità dello scritto è sempre in rapporto al lettore. Io dicevo una cosa in rapporto a sé.
Una volte, per ridere, ho scritto qui una cosa dal punto di vista di un altro utente. Era stato divertente e mi era risultato più simpatico.



spleen ha detto:


> Ho sempre pensato sia più importante leggere cercando di capire, che non scrivere.
> Ho sempre pensato ci debbano essere delle motivazioni, delle forti motivazioni, sia per scrivere, sia per fotografare ed è per questo che per molti anni ho fatto foto, perchè sentivo l'esigenza inderogabile di fissare qualcosa della mia vita. Poi queste motivazioni sono venute meno, si sono assopite, e non ho più ripreso in mano la fotocamera, perchè non ho niente da dire, per ora.
> La domanda cruciale è sempre il perchè si fanno queste cose. Per se stessi o per essere riconosciuti dagli altri? E cosa significa in sostanza farlo per se stessi?


Per se stessi. Poi se si mostra ad altri si ha la delusione di vedere che gli altri non colgono il cuore dello scritto. Ma è servito a noi.
È come nel film Blow up, parlando di fotografia, poi si scopre che la cosa importante sembrava sullo sfondo.
Lo stesso è per lo scritto. 
Si racconta una storia e là si ambienta. Lo si fa convinti che sia la vicenda importante, poi ci si accorge di essersi raccontati attraverso l’ambiente.
Se vi va faccio delle proposte

Prima proposta.
Pensate a una esperienza giovanile importante, triste o allegra, e trovate un modo per raccontarla non riconoscibile.
Se era il saggio di danza da ragazzina trasformatelo nell’esordio in squadra di un calciatore o pallavolista o viceversa.
Quindi dovreste descrivere il pubblico, la vestizione, lo spogliatoio e il mettersi in gioco adeguato.
Immaginate come sarà simile l’emozione di infilare il collant o i calzettoni o le scarpette e gli scarpini...


----------



## spleen (12 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per se stessi. Poi se si mostra ad altri si ha la delusione di vedere che gli altri non colgono il cuore dello scritto. Ma è servito a noi.
> È come nel film Blow up, parlando di fotografia, poi si scopre che la cosa importante sembrava sullo sfondo.
> Lo stesso è per lo scritto.
> Si racconta una storia e là si ambienta. Lo si fa convinti che sia la vicenda importante, poi ci si accorge di essersi raccontati attraverso l’ambiente.
> *Se vi va faccio delle proposte*


Sono favorevole, a leggere perlomeno.


----------



## Vera (12 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti penso che sia una cosa importante, ma non diffusa o quanto meno non rivelata.
> Molti anni fa qui si era costruita una storia collettiva. Ma non avevo partecipato, mi sembrava fastidioso il fatto di dover continuare qualcosa iniziato da altri e vedere poi continuare la mia parte.


Penso, anzi, sono convinta, che anch'ionon avrei partecipato, per lo stesso motivo. E poi, anche perché, mi piace terminare quello che ho iniziato.


Marjanna ha detto:


> Bellissimo!
> Per quel poco che ho letto a me piace il tuo modo di scrivere.
> Anche in quello che hai appena scritto, riesci a far vedere, a portare in una visione diversa dalla propria.


Grazie, mi piacciono le persone che sanno guardare


spleen ha detto:


> Ho sempre pensato sia più importante leggere cercando di capire, che non scrivere.
> Ho sempre pensato ci debbano essere delle motivazioni, delle forti motivazioni, sia per scrivere, sia per fotografare ed è per questo che per molti anni ho fatto foto, perchè sentivo l'esigenza inderogabile di fissare qualcosa della mia vita. Poi queste motivazioni sono venute meno, si sono assopite, e non ho più ripreso in mano la fotocamera, perchè non ho niente da dire, per ora.
> La domanda cruciale è sempre il perchè si fanno queste cose. Per se stessi o per essere riconosciuti dagli altri? E cosa significa in sostanza farlo per se stessi?


Mi sono sforzata tante volte di portare con me la macchina fotografica ma finivo sempre per fare pochissimi scatti. Ho sempre ammirato chi riesce, attraverso uno scatto, ad immortalare un momento, un paesaggio... 
Sono sempre stata una grande osservatrice, fin da bambina. A mio modo fotografo anch'io e lo stampo su un foglio, scrivendo. Per quanto mi riguarda, lo faccio unicamente per me stessa. E chissà,  magari in futuro, per poco eletti.
Trovo difficoltà a mostrare i miei pensieri più intimi e, pensandoci, ne sono gelosa.
Per fortuna non sono tutti come me.
Se non ci fossero persone che sentono il bisogno di scrivere per gli altri,  non avremmo mai la possibilità di arricchirci leggendo libri.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prima proposta.
> Pensate a una esperienza giovanile importante, triste o allegra, e trovate un modo per raccontarla non riconoscibile.
> Se era il saggio di danza da ragazzina trasformatelo nell’esordio in squadra di un calciatore o pallavolista o viceversa.
> Quindi dovreste descrivere il pubblico, la vestizione, lo spogliatoio e il mettersi in gioco adeguato.
> Immaginate come sarà simile l’emozione di infilare il collant o i calzettoni o le scarpette e gli scarpini...


Si può cominciare riscrivendo la scena topica di un film, l’incontro di Rocky trasformato nella maturità o in un esame universitario, il ballo finale di Flash Dance trasformandolo nel provino di un calciatore come ne... 



.


----------



## Marjanna (12 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scrivi benissimo e molto pensando al reale.
> Basterebbe che lo facessi cambiando la voce narrante per trovare una via espressiva.
> Arriva o non arriva, così come la qualità dello scritto è sempre in rapporto al lettore. Io dicevo una cosa in rapporto a sé.
> Una volte, per ridere, ho scritto qui una cosa dal punto di vista di un altro utente. Era stato divertente e mi era risultato più simpatico.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Se era il saggio di danza da ragazzina trasformatelo nell’esordio in squadra di un calciatore o pallavolista o viceversa.
> Quindi dovreste descrivere il pubblico, la vestizione, lo spogliatoio e il mettersi in gioco adeguato.
> Immaginate come sarà simile l’emozione di infilare il collant o i calzettoni o le scarpette e gli scarpini...


Non potrei. Tipo tu dici di parlare del saggio di danza e farlo diventare l'esordio di una squadra di un calciatore, ma è diverso il luogo, sono diversi gli strumenti, sono diversi i suoni e altro. Sono i dettagli che creano il resto. 
Io qui ho scritto alcune cose dal punto di vista del tradito e del traditore, pur non essendo nessuno dei due. Però non è che me lo sono inventato così da zero, ho messo insieme tanti fili. Poi rimane qualcosa che passa per la mia mente. Però un conto è scrivere tre righe in un forum, un altro è creare un romanzo.
Agatha Christie faceva crepare i suoi personaggi con il veleno, ma conosceva i veleni, altrimenti non avrebbe potuto calarli nei suoi romanzi.
Alcuni romanzi hanno trame così intricate che non è questione di fantasia o buttare lì, il personaggio devi vederlo dentro di te, devi sapere come si muoverà, cosa penserà, come se fosse una persona che conosci, un tuo familiare o un amico di vecchia data.

A me piace leggere poesie e alcune volte mi è capitato di cercare dei siti dove persone "anonime" le pubblicano. A volte si scoprono piccoli gioielli. Noto tantissimo quando qualche giovane e anche qualche meno giovane prova a scrivere una poesia usando elementi della natura senza conoscerla, e non parlo di essere esperti di chissà quale portata, parlo di averci messo un poco il naso, e i piedi. Scrivono proprio cose totalmente errate.


----------



## Lostris (13 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prima proposta.
> Pensate a una esperienza giovanile importante, triste o allegra, e trovate un modo per raccontarla non riconoscibile.
> Se era il saggio di danza da ragazzina trasformatelo nell’esordio in squadra di un calciatore o pallavolista o viceversa.
> Quindi dovreste descrivere il pubblico, la vestizione, lo spogliatoio e il mettersi in gioco adeguato.
> Immaginate come sarà simile l’emozione di infilare il collant o i calzettoni o le scarpette e gli scarpini...


Mi sembra un esercizio difficilissimo


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non potrei. Tipo tu dici di parlare del saggio di danza e farlo diventare l'esordio di una squadra di un calciatore, ma è diverso il luogo, sono diversi gli strumenti, sono diversi i suoni e altro. Sono i dettagli che creano il resto.
> Io qui ho scritto alcune cose dal punto di vista del tradito e del traditore, pur non essendo nessuno dei due. Però non è che me lo sono inventato così da zero, ho messo insieme tanti fili. Poi rimane qualcosa che passa per la mia mente. Però un conto è scrivere tre righe in un forum, un altro è creare un romanzo.
> Agatha Christie faceva crepare i suoi personaggi con il veleno, ma conosceva i veleni, altrimenti non avrebbe potuto calarli nei suoi romanzi.
> Alcuni romanzi hanno trame così intricate che non è questione di fantasia o buttare lì, il personaggio devi vederlo dentro di te, devi sapere come si muoverà, cosa penserà, come se fosse una persona che conosci, un tuo familiare o un amico di vecchia data.
> ...


Ma non propongo un romanzo!
Propongo una scena o un paio di scene.
La lunghezza di un post.
È proprio la descrizione di una cosa diversa che è liberatoria.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mi sembra un esercizio difficilissimo


Dimmi un film che hai visto


----------



## Marjanna (13 Agosto 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho sempre pensato sia più importante leggere cercando di capire, che non scrivere.
> Ho sempre pensato ci debbano essere delle motivazioni, delle forti motivazioni, sia per scrivere, sia per fotografare ed è per questo che per molti anni ho fatto foto, perchè sentivo l'esigenza inderogabile di fissare qualcosa della mia vita. Poi queste motivazioni sono venute meno, si sono assopite, e non ho più ripreso in mano la fotocamera, perchè non ho niente da dire, per ora.
> La domanda cruciale è sempre il perchè si fanno queste cose. Per se stessi o per essere riconosciuti dagli altri? E cosa significa in sostanza farlo per se stessi?


Hai mollato quando il digitale ha preso il sopravvento? Io non me lo sono mai chiesta, è stato un percorso da quando sono nata in un certo senso. Quando mi capita di fare foto non penso a me, neppure ad altri. Ci sono senza esserci.


----------



## spleen (13 Agosto 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> *Hai mollato quando il digitale ha preso il sopravvento?* Io non me lo sono mai chiesta, è stato un percorso da quando sono nata in un certo senso. Quando mi capita di fare foto non penso a me, neppure ad altri. Ci sono senza esserci.


No, ho mollato quando nel gruppo di cui facevo parte è cominciata a prevalere la discussione sulla tecnica e sulla qualità a discapito dei contenuti.
Ho sempre pensato alla fotografia come qualcosa di profondamente diverso dall' estetica sola, o meglio, che comprenda anche l'estetica ma che in definitiva sia qualcosa di molto più ampio.
E' come dire che tutte le fiat sono auto ma non tutte le auto sono fiat, non so se mi sono spiegato....
Un sistema innanzi tutto per comunicare, un sistema personale per dire qualcosa di non banale.
Da qual momento ho deciso che avrei ripreso in mano la fotocamera solo per un progetto preciso, non fare foto solo per fare.
Non ho alcun interesse ad immortalare un tramonto, ne ho ad immortalare i "fantasmi di pietra" che incontro girando in campagna ad esempio.
L'ultimo vero lavoro organico che ho fatto è una serie di foto scattate dentro la struttura di un capannone industriale messa in piedi anni fa e poi abbandonata alla natura, dove i pilastri di sostegno si alternano ad alberi cresciuti nel frattempo e dove il cielo è attraversato dalla trama delle travi di sostegno, un mondo ibrido e distopico. Al di là della suggestione ho trovato fosse rappresentativo della storia del paesaggio della zona dove vivo.
Ho pensato che per me (non mi sogno minimamente di estendere agli altri questo mio sentire) sia opportuno "dire" qualcosa solo quando provo la necessità di farlo.
In un momento storico che con l'avvento del digitale ha concesso la possibilità a milioni di persone di scattare e conservare milioni di immagini digitali, ho fatto una scelta diversa ed in controtendenza.
Che poi, giusto per dire, tante persone oggidì scattano talmente tante foto che non sapranno, dopo un po', nemmeno quello che hanno fatto, impossibilitati dalla mole di materiale, di rivedere, di autocriticarsi e di scegliere.
Ecco.


----------



## spleen (13 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'incredibile storia di Vivian Maier, «la fotografa ritrovata» - VanityFair.it
> 
> 
> Sotto i panni grigi di un donnone alto  e non particolarmente aggraziato, che ha passato la vita a fare la tata in benestanti famiglie americane, si nasconde uno dei  talenti più sorprendenti della street-photography del Novecento. Scoperto per caso
> ...


Ho pensato che anche scrivere nel forum può essere terapeutico... a ben pensarci.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho pensato che anche scrivere nel forum può essere terapeutico... a ben pensarci.


Infatti lo è.
Ma ci sono aspetti intimi che è più facile scandagliare attraverso un personaggio o una forma metaforica.
Del resto è noto che in analisi viene data grande importanza ai sogni. In realtà i sogni sono più confusi e frammentati di come poi li ricordiamo. Nel raccontarli, anche solo a noi stessi, operiamo integrazioni e creiamo legami logici che ci rivelano il nostro modo di leggere noi stessi e la realtà. 
Le forme letterarie di cui parlo hanno la funzione delle fotografie di cui dicevi. Tu sei affascinato da questo intreccio tra natura e manufatti e di questo riappropriarsi da parte della natura delle opere umane e come tali culturali. Ma questo sei tu! È ovvio che chi invece è teso a trovare un senso attraverso un equilibrio formale ed estetico, non riesca a vedere il senso dei tuoi prodotti.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2020)

Se mi dite un film o una scena, vi faccio un esempio, almeno ci provo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se mi dite un film o una scena, vi faccio un esempio, almeno ci provo.


Il senso di smilla per la neve


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il senso di smilla per la neve


Non me lo ricordo.
Mi ricordo vagamente l’inizio.


----------



## Marjanna (13 Agosto 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> No, ho mollato quando nel gruppo di cui facevo parte è cominciata a prevalere la discussione sulla tecnica e sulla qualità a discapito dei contenuti.
> Ho sempre pensato alla fotografia come qualcosa di profondamente diverso dall' estetica sola, o meglio, che comprenda anche l'estetica ma che in definitiva sia qualcosa di molto più ampio.
> E' come dire che tutte le fiat sono auto ma non tutte le auto sono fiat, non so se mi sono spiegato....
> Un sistema innanzi tutto per comunicare, un sistema personale per dire qualcosa di non banale.
> ...


I _fantasmi di pietra_ sono le case coloniche abbandonate?
Anche a me a volte capita di arrivare ad un punto di saturazione nelle discussione fotografiche rispetto alla tecnica, anche se la tecnica è fondamentale per fermare quello che vedi come tu lo vedi.
I giudici più spietati però alla fine siamo noi.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Se mi dite un film o una scena, vi faccio un esempio, almeno ci provo.


Scena 






oppure






Scegli tu.


----------



## spleen (13 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti lo è.
> Ma ci sono aspetti intimi che è più facile scandagliare attraverso un personaggio o una forma metaforica.
> Del resto è noto che in analisi viene data grande importanza ai sogni. In realtà i sogni sono più confusi e frammentati di come poi li ricordiamo. Nel raccontarli, anche solo a noi stessi, operiamo integrazioni e creiamo legami logici che ci rivelano il nostro modo di leggere noi stessi e la realtà.
> Le forme letterarie di cui parlo hanno la funzione delle fotografie di cui dicevi. Tu sei affascinato da questo intreccio tra natura e manufatti e di questo riappropriarsi da parte della natura delle opere umane e come tali culturali. *Ma questo sei tu! È ovvio che chi invece è teso a trovare un senso attraverso un equilibrio formale ed estetico, non riesca a vedere il senso dei tuoi prodotti.*


Nono, il senso di quello che ho fatto ti garantisco che lo hanno capito in molti...


----------



## spleen (13 Agosto 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> *I fantasmi di pietra sono le case coloniche abbandonate?*
> Anche a me a volte capita di arrivare ad un punto di saturazione nelle discussione fotografiche rispetto alla tecnica, anche se la tecnica è fondamentale per fermare quello che vedi come tu lo vedi.
> I giudici più spietati però alla fine siamo noi.
> 
> ...


Si, anche. (Ma non solo). Ho utilizzato volutamente il titolo di un romanzo di Mauro Corona che ho letto, forse uno dei suoi migliori.

E' vero che la tecnica è fondamentale, io non ho mai rinnegato la tecnica, anzi. Solo ho trovato una grande quantità di fotografi che parlano solo di quello, che non hanno in pratica la minima intenzione di spendersi sul benchè minimo banco dei contenuti. E questo a me non interessa, non so se mi spiego...

Non a caso a me interessano grandemente le narrazioni, ad esempio in fotografia mi piacciono molto i lavori di Salgado, giusto per citarne uno famoso...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> I _fantasmi di pietra_ sono le case coloniche abbandonate?
> Anche a me a volte capita di arrivare ad un punto di saturazione nelle discussione fotografiche rispetto alla tecnica, anche se la tecnica è fondamentale per fermare quello che vedi come tu lo vedi.
> I giudici più spietati però alla fine siamo noi.
> 
> ...


Bello! Però domani mattina


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2020)

Allora lo schema è classico ripetuto infinite volte e funziona sempre.
Un singolo con spirito ribelle contrasta una regola e dà il via a una presa di coscienza o a una rivolta.
È simile a “Oh capitano, mio capitano “ de L’attimo fuggente, ma pure a Babe di Dirty Dancing o Viva la pappa col pomodoro e tantissimi altri. 
A questo punto si può immaginare una situazione  che si considera oppressiva o bloccata oppure una regola sociale.
Mi sembra evidente che l’empatia che proviamo per questi personaggi e il senso di liberazione sia un po’ infantile/adolescenziale e che nel trovare una situazione alternativa seguendo lo schema riveleremmo non oppressioni reali,perché nessuno di noi è in un ospedale psichiatrico o in un rigido collegio o in villaggio vacanze perbenista, ma noi stessi.
Allora penso che potrei...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2020)

L’insegnante di danza stava facendo ripetere per l’ennesima volta lo stesso esercizio, bambine e bambini eseguivano diligentemente cercando di fare del loro meglio, nonostante la noia.
Solo Silvia era seduta in disparte e guardava con aria assente.
Era arrivata in ritardo ed era in punizione, secondo le regole della scuola.
Finalmente l’insegnante stava finendo la fase degli esercizi preparatori  e di mosse verso il registratore per avviare il consueto pezzo musicale per la fase di prova per il saggio.
Toccò il tasto play e si diffuse una musica inaspettata...
Silvia aveva manomesso il registratore.
Dopo un attimo di esitazione tutti gli allievi scattarono a ballare disordinatamente sulla musica di Lady Gaga con Silvia in mezzo a loro che rideva felice.


----------



## Marjanna (14 Agosto 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, anche. (Ma non solo). Ho utilizzato volutamente il titolo di un romanzo di Mauro Corona che ho letto, forse uno dei suoi migliori.
> 
> E' vero che la tecnica è fondamentale, io non ho mai rinnegato la tecnica, anzi. Solo ho trovato una grande quantità di fotografi che parlano solo di quello, che non hanno in pratica la minima intenzione di spendersi sul benchè minimo banco dei contenuti. E questo a me non interessa, non so se mi spiego...
> 
> Non a caso a me interessano grandemente le narrazioni, ad esempio in fotografia mi piacciono molto i lavori di Salgado, giusto per citarne uno famoso...


Nella "mia" campagna rimane ben poco, per questo ho pensato alle case coloniche. 
Nonostante ciò, nel poco, rimane ancora tanto rispetto ad altri posti che conosco con un territorio simile. Ci sono ancora parecchi alberi e stradine sterrate e sentieri dove poter fare una passeggiata, anche se di anno in anno qualcosa viene un poco mangiato via. Un esperto di flora come te però noterebbe una certa povertà di specie, specialmente per quanto riguarda le fioriture.
Ci anche degli edifici abbandonati, che penso potrebbero essere interessanti per fare qualche scatto. Quest'anno mi sono trovata per caso nel retro di un ex istituto/ospedale, e stavo per partire in esplorazione quando mi sono vista venirmi incontro un Fiat Fiorino vecchio modello, e mi è parso opportuno levare i tacchi alla svelta. In seguito ho controllato se ci fosse un'entrata, qualche stradina, ma i cancelli erano tutti chiusi con lucchetti ricoperti di polvere e ragnatele.

Sentire parlare sempre e solo di tecnica non è molto stimolante. Però tra le foto amatoriali (e anche moderne in generale), per chi le fa da anni, è raro provare quell'emozione "vergine". A me è capitato molti anni fa, e me lo ricordo bene, perchè ho pianto. Non per disperazione, ma per emozione.


----------



## Marjanna (14 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prima proposta.
> Pensate a una esperienza giovanile importante, triste o allegra, e trovate un modo per raccontarla non riconoscibile.
> *Se era il saggio di danza da ragazzina trasformatelo nell’esordio in squadra di un calciatore o pallavolista o viceversa.
> Quindi dovreste descrivere il pubblico, la vestizione, lo spogliatoio e il mettersi in gioco adeguato.
> Immaginate come sarà simile l’emozione di infilare il collant o i calzettoni o le scarpette e gli scarpini...*





Lostris ha detto:


> Mi sembra un esercizio difficilissimo





Brunetta ha detto:


> Dimmi un film che hai visto


Non hai svolto l'esercizio che avevi proposto.
Ergo quotiamo Lostris, non ci sei riuscita neppure tu 
Ahi, ahi, ahi che peccato, mi è caduta sul...



Brunetta ha detto:


> L’insegnante di danza stava facendo ripetere per l’ennesima volta lo stesso esercizio, bambine e bambini eseguivano diligentemente cercando di fare del loro meglio, nonostante la noia.
> Solo Silvia era seduta in disparte e guardava con aria assente.
> Era arrivata in ritardo ed era in punizione, secondo le regole della scuola.
> Finalmente l’insegnante stava finendo la fase degli esercizi preparatori  e di mosse verso il registratore per avviare il consueto pezzo musicale per la fase di prova per il saggio.
> ...


O continuo a non capire cosa volevi dire....
A me da quando hai scritto non arriva niente della danza, sono tutti annoiati, Silvia è in disparte dagli annoiati, è stata punita, è arrivata in ritardo, però ha avuto tempo di manomettere il registratore, nonostante sia in punizione... ma ecco il miracolo sulla musica di Lady Gaga...

Chiamimo @Vera a pronunciarsi, che ne sa di più.


----------



## Marjanna (14 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’insegnante di danza stava facendo ripetere per l’ennesima volta lo stesso esercizio, bambine e bambini eseguivano diligentemente cercando di fare del loro meglio, nonostante la noia.
> Solo Silvia era seduta in disparte e guardava con aria assente.
> Era arrivata in ritardo ed era in punizione, secondo le regole della scuola.
> Finalmente l’insegnante stava finendo la fase degli esercizi preparatori  e di mosse verso il registratore per avviare il consueto pezzo musicale per la fase di prova per il saggio.
> ...


Aspe mi sta venendo il dubbio che sia la versione della scena di "Qualcuno volò sul nido del cuculo"


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non hai svolto l'esercizio che avevi proposto.
> Ergo quotiamo Lostris, non ci sei riuscita neppure tu
> Ahi, ahi, ahi che peccato, mi è caduta sul...
> 
> ...


Io ho preso un esempio di ribellione e l’ho trasferito in altro ambiente, sesso e altra età.
La ribellione però che è uscita dal mio racconto non è ribellione alle regole, come nel film del Cuculo, ma alla applicazione disciplinata. Infatti io non sono trasgressiva, sono indisciplinata, non ho la costanza per l’applicarmi.
Questo è ciò che gli altri possono leggere.
Ma serve anche a me perché posso trovare disciplina, ad esempio, proprio nella scrittura.
Perché dici che non ho fatto ciò che proponevo? L’ho fatto. L’ho proposto io, so cosa intendevo.
Ho fatto un mini racconto e non mi sono lasciata andare nella descrizione e nemmeno nella evoluzione, proprio perché volevo che fosse un esempio.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Aspe mi sta venendo il dubbio che sia la versione della scena di "Qualcuno volò sul nido del cuculo"


Eh sì


----------



## Marjanna (14 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eh sì


E per fortuna che ho proposto io la scena 

Tu parli di capacità di analisi di una situazione tanto da riuscire ad inserirla in un ambiente totalmente diverso, con personaggi diversi, senza "lo sfondo"?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Agosto 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E per fortuna che ho proposto io la scena
> 
> Tu parli di capacità di analisi di una situazione tanto da riuscire ad inserirla in un ambiente totalmente diverso, con personaggi diversi, senza "lo sfondo"?


Io parlo di una cosa più semplice. Parlo di copiare. 
Copiare è facile. 
Gli sceneggiatori lo fanno spessissimo, molto bene da professionisti.
Se pensiamo alle parodie di Topolino lo vediamo tutti.
Poi io mi rendo conto di cosa sto rivelando di me e posso decidere, come ho fatto, di modificare la storia per rivelare meno, se penso di fare leggere quello che scrivo, come in questo caso, come esempio. Ovviamente si finisce sempre per rivelarsi ugualmente. 
Ma il suggerimento era di fare qualcosa di non controllato e liberatorio.


----------



## Lostris (15 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io parlo di una cosa più semplice. Parlo di copiare.
> Copiare è facile.
> Gli sceneggiatori lo fanno spessissimo, molto bene da professionisti.
> Se pensiamo alle parodie di Topolino lo vediamo tutti.
> ...


Ci si rivela solo a chi sa e vuole avere un determinato sguardo nella lettura. 

E non credo siano molti.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io parlo di una cosa più semplice. Parlo di copiare.
> Copiare è facile.
> Gli sceneggiatori lo fanno spessissimo, molto bene da professionisti.
> Se pensiamo alle parodie di Topolino lo vediamo tutti.
> ...


Prima però avevi parlato dello sfondo.
Cosa dice Topolino?


----------



## Marjanna (15 Agosto 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ci si rivela solo a chi sa e vuole avere un determinato sguardo nella lettura.
> 
> E non credo siano molti.


Vedo che te capisci cosa vuole dire @Brunetta. Me lo spieghi te che son tre pagine che ci provo?  
Immagino ti sia chiarissimo anche il riferimento a Topolino.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Agosto 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Prima però avevi parlato dello sfondo.
> Cosa dice Topolino?


Riescono a trasformare tutti personaggi in topi e paperi più qualche gatto, cane, cavallo o mucca.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Agosto 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Prima però avevi parlato dello sfondo.
> Cosa dice Topolino?


Ho fatto un esempio molto ridotto. 
La scelta dello sfondo può essere importante. Nell‘esempio ho scelto uno sfondo/ambiente che non mi coinvolge, proprio perché restasse un esempio.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riescono a trasformare tutti personaggi in topi e paperi più qualche gatto, cane, cavallo o mucca.


E noi dovremmo farlo a quale scopo?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Agosto 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E noi dovremmo farlo a quale scopo?


Per leggere quello che viene e ...leggersi.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'incredibile storia di Vivian Maier, «la fotografa ritrovata» - VanityFair.it
> 
> 
> Sotto i panni grigi di un donnone alto  e non particolarmente aggraziato, che ha passato la vita a fare la tata in benestanti famiglie americane, si nasconde uno dei  talenti più sorprendenti della street-photography del Novecento. Scoperto per caso
> ...


Io scrivo con le immagini.
Vivian Mayer non è una fotografa di eccellenza, ma le sue foto acquistano valore come documento storico e personale.
Amo fotografare le persone, ma non solo.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> No, ho mollato quando nel gruppo di cui facevo parte è cominciata a prevalere la discussione sulla tecnica e sulla qualità a discapito dei contenuti.
> Ho sempre pensato alla fotografia come qualcosa di profondamente diverso dall' estetica sola, o meglio, che comprenda anche l'estetica ma che in definitiva sia qualcosa di molto più ampio.
> E' come dire che tutte le fiat sono auto ma non tutte le auto sono fiat, non so se mi sono spiegato....
> Un sistema innanzi tutto per comunicare, un sistema personale per dire qualcosa di non banale.
> ...


Scrivi per il presente.
Leggi per il passato.
Noi fotografiamo oggi.
Altri ci leggeranno, forse, in un futuro.
Non ha importanza ciò che accumuli, ciò che resta, ma ciò che fai ora, ciò che fotografi, fosse anche lo stesso soggetto.
Chi fotografa ha bisogno di scrivere con le immagini, chi scrive con le parole.
Non lo fa per rileggersi.
Questo spetta sempre agli altri.


----------



## ivanl (10 Settembre 2020)

Io con l'avvento dei cellulari con fotocamera, ormai odio le foto, soprattutto subirle..al massimo faccio una foto ad un panorama ma poi tanto so che dopo qualche tempo la cancellerò perchè non mi dice piu' niente...con mia moglie è una seccatura, sta sempre lì a rompere a tutti per fare delle foto, ormai riceve un 'NO!' sincrono da me e mio figlio ogni volta che chiede 'facciamo una foto?'


----------

